# Sample packs



## ohsoap (Dec 16, 2009)

I usually get my FO's from my local supplier and have never ordered online before.  There are soooo many different suppliers, can some of you point me to those who have sample packs?
There are just too many choices.    :shock:


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 16, 2009)

Brambleberry have sample packs I think.


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 17, 2009)

I found another local supplier that carries BB scents... AWESOME!


----------



## honor435 (Dec 17, 2009)

oh brambleberry has bundles but only 1/2 ounce, try peakcandles.com,(my fav) or natures garden, or bitter creek,  they all have 10-1 ouncers for 20$, and you CAN order more than one of the same scent.


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 17, 2009)

I think I'm going with natures garden since there is no limit on the amount of 1oz you get... min is 10.  Now I just have to decide!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## honor435 (Dec 17, 2009)

no prob, peak you can order more than one of each also. I have been happy with most of ngs fos, fuzzy navel is good!
 fantasy, i love
mago peach salsa-very perfumey
cream and sugar- not so good
angel- very nice
hugo-good
amber romance- nice /discolors
baby bee buttermilk- nice light fragrance
butt naked- tropical smelling
tell us what you ordered, ok???


----------



## Lynnz (Dec 17, 2009)

I just placed my first order with Natures Garden and cannot wait for it to arrive I bought
Jovan Womans Musk
Extremely sexy for men
Australian bamboo grass
Aloe and White lilac
Bedtime bath type
Chance type
Coconut cabana
Daisy
Frosted snowdrops
Ginger Peach 
Green tea
White tea and Ginger
White tea
there were a TON more I want to try but will start with these


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 17, 2009)

I ended up getting Instant Karma from scent works.

From soapcraft (BB FO's)
Coconut Lemongrass
Cool Water
Pink Sugar
Rice Flower & Shea
Yuzu
White Tea & Ginger


----------



## honor435 (Dec 29, 2009)

yikes, 4.50 for 1 ounce? you can get 10- 1 ouncers for 20$ at peak and ng. Just a thought, i  cant afford 9$ for 1 batch of soap.( it takes 2 ounces for 30 ounce batch).


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 29, 2009)

I can't justify 25 dollars shipping to canada.  I also use less scent in my batches as I don't like them super strong.


----------



## honor435 (Dec 29, 2009)

yikes, i didnt know you were in cananda, some people should know some places up there?


----------



## ohsoap (Dec 30, 2009)

I just cut my coconut lemongrass OMG I am in heaven.  This scent is To Die For.  Definitely a new favorite!


----------



## honor435 (Dec 30, 2009)

i bought a small sample of coc/lemongrass in a roll on(2$) from "the common scents" i love that smell, i need to do in soap!


----------



## TomDillinger (Jan 3, 2010)

ugh over 10 dollars to ship 10 oz of fragrance?

thats small enough to ship first class usps should be ~3 dollars


----------

